# Orley's Mfg. Co. Inc Heater



## Jimmy west side (Oct 25, 2015)

New to wood burning stoves/heaters. Someone gave me an Orley's heater and I would like to install it in my barn. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this heater and any installation tips would be helpful. Posted the images I have of the heater the Mfg tag says "F and FC Model heater warning date of mfg 11-80 Orley's Mfg co.,Inc Medford Oregon"


----------



## mrpee (Oct 25, 2015)

I heated my house for 8 years with a Orley. Good heathens it's wood.


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2015)

It's a barrel stove with a window. They were popular back in the early 80s, especially out west. It will munch through a lot of wood, but will put out the heat. These units commonly were installed on the hearth and rear-vented into the fireplace chimney. In a shop you will be under NFPA 211 rules. That requires 36" clearance in all directions unless there is proper wall shielding for a clearance reduction. The chimney installation requirements are the same as for a modern stove. The hearth needs to extend 8" beyond the stove footprint and 16" in front of the loading door. It should have about an R=.84 insulation value. If the floor is concrete then no need for a special hearth.

There are several threads on the Orleys. Do a search on Orley in this forum using the search field in the upper right. Here's an example:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/getting-the-most-out-of-an-orley.120463/

Moved thread to the Classics Forum.


----------



## Jimmy west side (Oct 25, 2015)

begreen said:


> It's a barrel stove with a window. They were popular back in the early 80s, especially out west. It will munch through a lot of wood, but will put out the heat. These units commonly were installed on the hearth and rear-vented into the fireplace chimney. In a shop you will be under NFPA 211 rules. That requires 36" clearance in all directions unless there is proper wall shielding for a clearance reduction. The chimney installation requirements are the same as for a modern stove. The hearth needs to extend 8" beyond the stove footprint and 16" in front of the loading door. It should have about an R=.84 insulation value. If the floor is concrete then no need for a special hearth.
> 
> There are several threads on the Orleys. Do a search on Orley in this forum using the search field in the upper right. Here's an example:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/getting-the-most-out-of-an-orley.120463/
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Do you know what model it is? Trying to narrow down the model number to learn as much as I can before installing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 25, 2015)

If it is a twenty inch firebox and holds 18" splits it is the Baby Jane MH-10742. Here is Orley Milligan's patent for the stove. Being made in Oregon they were one of the first ones whacked early by the Oregon emissions requirements.


----------



## Jimmy west side (Oct 26, 2015)

I believe Model Number is MH-10999 any info on this model number?


----------

